# 24bit/192 kHz soundcard and DVD-A/SACD options?



## DirtyCzech (Oct 1, 2006)

Since this capability isn't packaged with the MacBook Pro, I'm open to suggestions for a good external alternative.  I'm also interested in a software DVD-A and SACD player. Could I achieve maximum results by using the fiber optic output from the Macbook into my Harmon-Kardon 24/192 receiver? I'm more of an audiophile than a videophile, but I do use a 23inch ACD with my Mac Book Pro.

Thanks!


----------



## Galley (Oct 1, 2006)

There are NO optical drives that can read the high-resolution layer of Hybrid SACDs, let alone non-hybrids.


----------



## DirtyCzech (Oct 2, 2006)

I always wondered WHY i could never find a software audio player or drive that would recognize the hi res layer of a hybrid sacd? I think sony monopolized the technology. I have a bunch of hybrid sacds that i'd love to back-up. There has to be an open source app out there somewhere that can do it????


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 2, 2006)

Your drive cannot physically read SACDS. Your computer is able to play the quality of SACD's if the file is on the hard disk, but not from a CD. If you have a SACD player, you could look at importing via the optical line in on your computer.


----------



## Galley (Oct 3, 2006)

The standard resolution layer of a hybrid SACD can be read by any CD-ROM, CD-RW.  It _should_ be readable on a CD-RW/DVD-ROM combo drive.  It _might_ be readable on a DVD-ROM or DVD-RW drive.  Remember that this is standard 16-bit audio.


----------



## davebz (Jun 12, 2007)

The real truth is:  SACD would not only require special software, but also requires the special decoding chips.  We're talking about delta modulation (single bit) sampled at a rate of 2.83 Mhz.  Because of the de-crimination that occurs with PCM.  I like to call Poor Crap Modulation , what good would it be to even convert the data to 96/24bit?  So there you have it.  I say if you can swing it, get a Sony ES, Marantz or Music Hall SACD player.  Don't worry, you'll be happy as a pig in s---!


----------

